# Anyone keeping Rainbowfish?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone locally are keeping/breeding rainbowfish. Please list what species you have and any exp. you have had with them. Right now I only have M. Lacustris (Turqouise Rainbowfish) and have spawned them succesfully. This is by far my new found love as they are so beautiful and there spawning stripe just gets me. I am looking for mops of other rainbowfish if anyone else is spawning them. Here is a pic of a pair of my bows.

JAX


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

As far as I know, this is the place for Rainbow Fish...

http://www.azgardens.com/c-142-rainbowfish.aspx


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got about 15 boesami rainbows however in the community tank, I haven't had any spawn yet. I also have about 6 turquois rainbows but never any spawns


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

supersmirky said:


> I've got about 15 boesami rainbows however in the community tank, I haven't had any spawn yet. I also have about 6 *turquois rainbows* but never any spawns


Interesting I wonder what it is about mine, they spawn pretty much daily. Have you noticed any spawning activity with either species? I had to use spawning mops to actually hatch the fish. The turqoise bows are big egg eaters.

Thanks for the info smirk

JAX


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I actually noticed my celebes rainbows attempt to spawn every single morning after feeding, but the female only goes through the motions and never actually deposits eggs on anything. The males flare at each other and chase down the females, and all the while they are showing intense coloring, but nothing ever comes from it. I dont know if thats normal or not, but thats what mine do.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes sounds like they are trying to spawn. I dont know about celebes but the turqouise females get rosy red around there bellies when they are full of eggs and ready to spawn


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have Celebese, & Madagascar. I have had the reds. I love the Neons. I see the same behavior from my Celebese. I haven't noticed it from anyone else. My reds would follow my danios and yellow congos around the tank eating the eggs as they spawned.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Tex Gal: How are the madagascars in terms of agressiveness? I think they are a lovely fish but I heard they are a species only fish. They look like little torpedoes.

Thanks to everone for the input.

JAX


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I see the Boesami's going through the motions of dancing, but never see any fry.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Never had any problems. If anything they seem shy compared to my community tank. I have them with Yellow Congos and small tetras. I began with 4 and have 3 left. I think they just felt intimidated
and stopped eating. They are about 1.5" - 2" long so they are plenty big enough. There was no sign of disease, just got skinnier and skinnier.



JAXON777 said:


> Tex Gal: How are the madagascars in terms of agressiveness? I think they are a lovely fish but I heard they are a species only fish. They look like little torpedoes.
> 
> Thanks to everone for the input.
> 
> JAX


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> There was no sign of disease, just got skinnier and skinnier.


Could it have been parasites?


----------

